# Nock Height



## Supermag1 (Jun 11, 2009)

Just curious to see what you other finger shooters are getting tuned to for nock height. I shoot split and all my bows (from my old Oneida to my new TRG7) seem to tune with about a 1/2" high nocking point.


----------



## JMLOWE (Apr 19, 2011)

1/4 to 3/8 for me depending on the bow, I shoot two under.


----------



## Old Sarge (Sep 9, 2008)

JMLOWE said:


> 1/4 to 3/8 for me depending on the bow, I shoot two under.


This, shooting 3 under. Normally shooting an NAP Flipper or a Springy.


----------



## Paul68 (Jul 20, 2012)

Supermag1 said:


> Just curious to see what you other finger shooters are getting tuned to for nock height. I shoot split and all my bows (from my old Oneida to my new TRG7) seem to tune with about a 1/2" high nocking point.


Three under tab has me around 3/8" on a Tribute & ProTec and a Timberdoodle rests. 

Just read an interesting article in an old issue of "Traditional Bowhunter" magazine, about setting the nock height well above normal parameters, to be able to shoot vanes vice feathers. Since the fingers group has a lot in common with the trad guys, I like to tinker around with some of their ideas and methods. The author of the article was one of a group of guys who were pushing their nock heights up to 1- 1 1/8" above center, while still achieving good results and also being able to shoot vanes off the shelf. 

Granted, there was no discussion on paper tuning, and they were trad bowhunters, so arrow flight past 30 yards was probably not a big consideration for them. Just found it an interesting point (pun intended). I'm hopefully changing out the strings on my Montega today, and will play around with a higher nock point (1/2"+) thru a Timberdoodle rest, just to see how things fly. My guess is I'll be moving the masking tape around a bit.


----------



## mitchell (Mar 5, 2005)

I remember all that Paul when it was written. There was lots of discussion. One thing to keep in mind is that trad/recurve/long bows have the strings tied off at the limb tips with no room for movement, so tiller can have a more dramatic affect on nock set (I think). With the fact that pulling harder on top or bottom compound limb can be further impacted by cam sync, limb stop 
position (if movable), and probably more it gets a little fuzzier with the compound. 

On my fingers compounds, I have would up at between 3/8" and 7/16". I shoot low draw weights and very thin tabs though, so that may or may not be an influence.


----------



## Paul68 (Jul 20, 2012)

mitchell said:


> I remember all that Paul when it was written. There was lots of discussion. One thing to keep in mind is that trad/recurve/long bows have the strings tied off at the limb tips with no room for movement, so tiller can have a more dramatic affect on nock set (I think). With the fact that pulling harder on top or bottom compound limb can be further impacted by cam sync, limb stop
> position (if movable), and probably more it gets a little fuzzier with the compound.
> 
> On my fingers compounds, I have would up at between 3/8" and 7/16". I shoot low draw weights and very thin tabs though, so that may or may not be an influence.


And the Gold Star of the day goes to Mitchell. The 1/2"+ nock height was a miserable failure. I just ruined a lot of paper. 3/8" tuned in nicely. 

Today the Trad and finger compounds are more like star crossed lovers than equals. Capulets and the Montagues.


----------



## b-a-maniak (Apr 19, 2014)

Supermag1 said:


> Just curious to see what you other finger shooters are getting tuned to for nock height. I shoot split and all my bows (from my old Oneida to my new TRG7) seem to tune with about a 1/2" high nocking point.


So even with the different styles ( split, 3 under etc.) we're at a +1/4" min to +1/2" max, with the OP and other posters. Now, what is your particular method of determining the correct nock height for "you"?


----------



## Supermag1 (Jun 11, 2009)

My nock height is (or has been) determined with paper tuning, bareshaft and broadhead tuning. The only reason I even asked about it this time is because my feathers are getting pretty close to my roller guard on my TRG.


----------



## mitchell (Mar 5, 2005)

Supermag1 said:


> My nock height is (or has been) determined with paper tuning, bareshaft and broadhead tuning. The only reason I even asked about it this time is because my feathers are getting pretty close to my roller guard on my TRG.


How are you liking the TRG? As an official addict, I have been dreaming of one. I discovered last week end that there is actually a shop in driving distance with a TRG7.


----------



## Ack (May 13, 2005)

Supermag1 said:


> My nock height is (or has been) determined with paper tuning, bareshaft and broadhead tuning. The only reason I even asked about it this time is because my feathers are getting pretty close to my roller guard on my TRG.


I know you were/are shooting a Triumph.....just curious what you found to be the best nock height on that bow?


----------



## Supermag1 (Jun 11, 2009)

mitchell said:


> How are you liking the TRG? As an official addict, I have been dreaming of one. I discovered last week end that there is actually a shop in driving distance with a TRG7.


As with any bow change when shooting barebow, it's a work in progress. It probably shoots better than my Triumph and will group awesome (even if it's not where I want them). The only things I don't like about it are how bad Mathews screwed up the specs. By this I mean, that the 65% modules give you maybe 60% letoff but luckily the 75% mods only give maybe 70% letoff so I had to switch to 75% mods to get the holding weight I wanted. Also, with my Triumph, the 65% mods were dead on and with the TRG they are about 1/2" long. So between the two things, I'll be on my 4th set of modules after I get the latest set picked up this week and hopefully I'll finally have the bow fitting me after about a month and a half with it and my form problems that popped up when I started shooting it will disappear again.



Ack said:


> I know you were/are shooting a Triumph.....just curious what you found to be the best nock height on that bow?


The best nock height I found with that bow (used bareshaft and broadhead tuning to get it) was about 1/2" high. I actually used the exact same mark on my bow square to set my TRG and got level travel from it.


----------



## 2413gary (Apr 10, 2008)

Nock height will be different for all of us a little there are many different variables. 3 under or split. How much pressure is on top or bottom finger will change nock height. Low grip or high are both cams tuned the same or is one coming through first. Every bow could be just a little different. 3/8" is a good start but don't get hung up on any one measurement. Let the paper tell you.


----------

